
Why Do You Do What You Do? - bradleyjoyce
http://www.fortworthstartups.com/2009/08/14/why-do-you-do-what-you-do/
======
byoung2
That's easy for Apple to say ("Apple’s goal isn’t to make money. Our goal is
to design and develop and bring to market good products"), because they are
already a very successful company. Anything they sell will make money. As a
struggling startup looking for investors, you don't have that luxury. You have
to convince people that there is at least a possibility of profit down the
line.

